# HCigar DNA200 - Mine Died



## kev mac (21/12/15)

TIS a sad day in the Mac Donald household,my Hcigar DNA200s battery has shit the bed! Now I love everything else about the mod but now it is basically a $170.oo paperweight.IS there a way to put new lipo cells in it ? I will appreciate any advise.HELP!!!!


----------



## WHeunis (21/12/15)

Yes, you can open the mod and replace the LiPO pack.
I don't much know where you would find a LiPO pack like that, but my first guess would be a hobby-type shop that also sells RC-toys (helicopters especially!)

Otherwise, try contacting another company like Vaporshark and find out if they can sell you one, or otherwise who to contact to obtain one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (21/12/15)

http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/hcigar-vt200-battery-options-7765632

Here's a link on the evolv forum on replacement battery options 

Hope you come right buddy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> Yes, you can open the mod and replace the LiPO pack.
> I don't much know where you would find a LiPO pack like that, but my first guess would be a hobby-type shop that also sells RC-toys (helicopters especially!)
> 
> Otherwise, try contacting another company like Vaporshark and find out if they can sell you one, or otherwise who to contact to obtain one.


These batteries are all over the place,ai found replacements on the web.thanks


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/hcigar-vt200-battery-options-7765632
> 
> Here's a link on the evolv forum on replacement battery options
> 
> Hope you come right buddy


Thanks,I panicked and the first place I turned was my forum (where else?) luckily these batteries are cheap and EZ to find.I got on the evolve forum.Any one w/ a DNA 200 mod should check it out.It is a wealth of DNA 200 knowledge.Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (21/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/hcigar-vt200-battery-options-7765632
> 
> Here's a link on the evolv forum on replacement battery options
> 
> Hope you come right buddy


Just gotta get a Rolo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar (21/12/15)

Damn that sucks! Would your warranty not cover a replacement?


----------



## WHeunis (22/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Damn that sucks! Would your warranty not cover a replacement?


No warranty will cover batteries, EVER.
Not even for a day...


----------



## MetalGearX (22/12/15)

Hi.

Try these Guys
http://netram.co.za/2110-lipo-battery-ti-5400mah-185v-30c.html
http://www.lipodirect.co.za/index.php/product/products
https://www.rclipo.co.za/lipo

Some of them you will have to open up and re solder and re shrink with heatshrink but the options are there


----------



## kev mac (23/12/15)

Pixstar said:


> Damn that sucks! Would your warranty not cover a replacement?


@Pixstar I'm not sure but since a replacement is only $18.00 and I'll have it by Fri. it makes sense to bite the bullet.With shipping cost and considering the wait i'm better off.I got a deal on this mod cause I actually paid $125.00 with the early pre-sale and it is a nice mod if not for lipo cells.I also found that the battery on all these mods are over rated and should be set on line at 11.1 not 14. as stated in the manual.Also I'm getting a balanced outboard charger and an x-tra battery cause I don't trust the on board one.I advise any one that owns a DNA200 to check out the forum that Evolve sponsers as Shaunnadan cited,above.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (27/12/15)

WHeunis said:


> Yes, you can open the mod and replace the LiPO pack.
> I don't much know where you would find a LiPO pack like that, but my first guess would be a hobby-type shop that also sells RC-toys (helicopters especially!)
> 
> Otherwise, try contacting another company like Vaporshark and find out if they can sell you one, or otherwise who to contact to obtain one.


Although I was able to get a replacement battery I now need to find the size of star driver to open the unit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (28/12/15)

kev mac said:


> Although I was able to get a replacement battery I now need to find the size of star driver to open the unit.


Found it,(T6 Torx Driver) and it was not EZ,I scoured the web and finally one guy emailed me the info.You would think the manufact. would include one with the unit or at least provide the info.since they all will need battery replacing at some point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (26/1/16)

I recently bought an IMAX B6 Li-PO charger to see if I'd have better luck charging my Hcigar Li-Po cell replacement as I have the same poor results charging on the VT200 w/ the USB cable as I had w/ the original that is half the time I lose a third of a full charge after 1 puff.Any one have any experience charging w/ an external charger?


----------



## Christos (26/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I recently bought an IMAX B6 Li-PO charger to see if I'd have better luck charging my Hcigar Li-Po cell replacement as I have the same poor results charging on the VT200 w/ the USB cable as I had w/ the original that is half the time I lose a third of a full charge after 1 puff.Any one have any experience charging w/ an external charger?


I have experience with external chargers for lipos.
I use a thunder power tp 820 cd to charge lipos for RC helis. 
What would you like to know?


----------



## kev mac (31/1/16)

Christos said:


> I have experience with external chargers for lipos.
> I use a thunder power tp 820 cd to charge lipos for RC helis.
> What would you like to know?


I wanted to use the charger for the cell in my VT200 dna mod.But unfortunately it has died and I'm trying to send it for warranty service.Thanks for the kind offer and I hope I can concact you If I need advice in the future.


----------



## Christos (31/1/16)

kev mac said:


> I wanted to use the charger for the cell in my VT200 dna mod.But unfortunately it has died and I'm trying to send it for warranty service.Thanks for the kind offer and I hope I can concact you If I need advice in the future.


Sure thing.


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

WHeunis said:


> Yes, you can open the mod and replace the LiPO pack.
> I don't much know where you would find a LiPO pack like that, but my first guess would be a hobby-type shop that also sells RC-toys (helicopters especially!)
> 
> Otherwise, try contacting another company like Vaporshark and find out if they can sell you one, or otherwise who to contact to obtain one.


This mod is dead and I need to send it in for warranty service.I contacted H cigar to no avail and the vendor(VapeStreet.com) is having security issues so I can't reach them on line at this point.Guess I'm double screwed.


----------



## kev mac (3/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> http://evolvapor.forumchitchat.com/post/hcigar-vt200-battery-options-7765632
> 
> Here's a link on the evolv forum on replacement battery options
> 
> Hope you come right buddy


I'll be looking to get a Rolo DNA200 when the finances are available.


----------

